# EHU plug not fully connected



## RichardD (Sep 14, 2009)

The EHU mains plug was obviously not fully inserted into the outside mains socket at the side of the house when we reconnected it 5 weeks ago after a trip out as I discovered that all batteries in the MH were completely flat when I tried to move it today!!

Can understand the engine battery not lasting 5 weeks without a trickle charge but the 2 x 110Ah leisure batteries being flat has surprised me.

Looking around I couldn't see any of the internal lights being left on. The water was drained so pump switched off. So I'm lost for an explanation.

Any ideas on what could have drained the leisure batteries?

Got the van on charge now with an additional charger (CTEK) attached directly to the engine battery. Not sure how long the batteries were flat but will this effect the performance of the batteries in the future.

Annoyingly we have a Phantom Tracker fitted and if batteries go flat then this should prompt an alarm call from them. Perhaps there was just enough mA's available to drive the electronics. I did alter the feed to the Tracker from the engine to the leisure batteries last year to reduce drain on engine battery.

Richard


----------



## HarryTheHymer (May 1, 2005)

I assume you may have a CBE charger. Is it switched on? ie. red button bottom right. 

I've also found that the EHU lead sometimes doesn't connect properly.

I now always double check that the 240v icon on the CBE panel is showing a connection.


----------



## peribro (Sep 6, 2009)

I have a Schaudt Elektroblock and in the user manual for the van it states that appliance such as the solar charge regulator, defroster, step, refrigerator and heating continue to take power from the batteries even though the 12V is switched off. I have the ability to electronically "disconnect" the leisure batteries which I routinely do if not using the van for 4 weeks or more.

ps the tracker will certainly have drawn some charge - I notice the effect on my cab battery of the tracker even with the alarm not switched on.


----------



## RichardD (Sep 14, 2009)

HarryTheHymer said:


> I assume you may have a CBE charger. Is it switched on? ie. red button bottom right.
> 
> I've also found that the EHU lead sometimes doesn't connect properly.
> 
> I now always double check that the 240v icon on the CBE panel is showing a connection.


Hi Harry, yes the CBE charger was switched on, in fact I never switch it off. I also checked that the the EHU icon was flashing when we reconnected. But the EHU cable just about reaches the outdoor waterproof socket at the side of the house. To get there it does run over the backdoor step and I guess any movement here due to footfall could have just pulled the mains plug out enough to disconnect. It was only pulled out about 3mm.

The small drain from the Tracker sensor was the reason I moved the live feed to the leisure batteries as I was aware of the high OEM Fiat drain on the engine battery. After much research and phoning Fiat I was told that depending on the vehicle the drain could be as high as 160mA but typically 80 to 120mA. So without any trickle charging the engine battery will be flat after about 3 to 4 weeks.

I've never bothered to switch off the CBE leisure power whilst being parked as I've never had a problem with the EHU connection before. In future I will keep an eye on the EHU plug.

Richard


----------



## HarryTheHymer (May 1, 2005)

RichardD said:


> I also checked that the the EHU icon was flashing when we reconnected.
> Richard


********************************************************
Hello Richard

When I connect the EHU cable the EHU icon doesn't flash, it just stays on constantly.

Perhaps the flashing is telling you something ?????

I've noticed in the past that if the plug is not firmly press into the house supply the power is interrupted to the van. I assume the ECB's in the van haven't tripped out.


----------



## RichardD (Sep 14, 2009)

Hi Harry, I thought it flashed from memory, but just been out in the van and it's on all the time.

Richard


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

A clear demonstration of the advantage of a Solar panel!


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

Had the solenoid that keeps the frost dump valve switched off. That uses some, but not a lot, of power.

Dick


----------



## janet1 (Feb 10, 2012)

This may be a female thing...... but when our dealership mistakenly connected our satellite to the main engine battery....the battery went stone flat when parked in storage.

Again, when we left the solar panel switched on in the wardrope, that also drained our leisure battery. We now switch that off when we park up for any time in storage. We have learnt to visit our storage unit every couple of weeks to check for power levels.......not to mention possible rodent intrusion....


----------



## Yaxley (Jul 25, 2008)

Wardrobe ..........a strange place to keep a solar panel?
Ian


----------



## Boff (May 10, 2005)

> Annoyingly we have a Phantom Tracker fitted and if batteries go flat then this should prompt an alarm call from them.


Could it be that the tracker drained the leisure battery?

Best Regards,
Gerhard


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

> *RichardD said *The EHU mains plug was obviously not fully inserted into the outside mains socket at the side of the house when we reconnected it 5 weeks ago after a trip out as I discovered that all batteries in the MH were completely flat when I tried to move it today!!
> 
> Can understand the engine battery not lasting 5 weeks without a trickle charge but the 2 x 110Ah leisure batteries being flat has surprised me.
> 
> ...


My VB went totally flat last February main beam on all night due to a total failure of the fuse box under the bonnet through water ingress, it was dead flat for 3-4 days, I charged it up and it's been fine since.

I've had similar on cars when the lights have been left on, and after a good run they've been fine, just don't make a habit of it.


----------

